# Salamon F22 fits Rome Targa or Boss ?



## Vaikis_ (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, who knows is there fitment issues between Salamon F22 (F20) boots and Rome Targa or Boss ? Thanks.


----------



## Vaikis_ (Dec 15, 2010)

what about Targa bindings size, if my Salamon F22 size US 9 - 9.5 I should use Rome Targa's S/M or bigger?


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

My F20s fit no problem with my Targa's..

At 9-9.5, I believe you should be using L/XL? That's at the very end of the S/M sizing.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

my F24 size 10.5 in 2011 l/xl Targa's fit great. I'll check when I get home, but I think I have the heelcup adjusted to the forward most setting. A 9 or 9.5 may work in the s/m if you adjust the heelcup all the way back. Sounds like you're ordering online so you can't just take your boot in and check.


----------



## Vaikis_ (Dec 15, 2010)

kingkoajmr said:


> my F24 size 10.5 in 2011 l/xl Targa's fit great. I'll check when I get home, but I think I have the heelcup adjusted to the forward most setting. A 9 or 9.5 may work in the s/m if you adjust the heelcup all the way back. Sounds like you're ordering online so you can't just take your boot in and check.


yes, I'am planing to order online


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Salomon's F boots have the smallest footprint of any boot out there, so you should be able to get away with the S/M if you're a 9.0


----------



## SNowpro (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a F22 (2007/2008) in size 13 and a Rome Targa and also a 390 (2009/2010) and they fit very well together.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Go with the L/XL and size down the bindings. Even though the F series of Salomon boots have a very small foot print, the L/XL is the better fit - based on experience with F20s in a size 9 and 08/09 Targas.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

kingkoajmr said:


> my F24 size 10.5 in 2011 l/xl Targa's fit great. I'll check when I get home, but I think I have the heelcup adjusted to the forward most setting...


just checked and my heelcups are adjusted to the forward most setting.


----------

